# Perdomo Habano Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - excellent



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I think this is an underrated cigar! No one's talking it up to be anything special, yet the flavor is outstanding and construction is perfect. I'...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Habano Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - excellent


----------

